# Piraya



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my fish


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome coloration! Nice fish you have there. I wouldn't have bitched bout flash.lol


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice fish


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Piraya looks amazing, great color on it.

Looks like you may have a diatome alga problem, thats why I refuse to have sand as a substrate anymore


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

****** said:


> Piraya looks amazing, great color on it.
> 
> Looks like you may have a diatome alga problem, thats why I refuse to have sand as a substrate anymore


nah i dont, i just bought the marine glow buld for my lightfixture and left it on for 2 weeks straight and got retarded algae. was lazy about getting all of it 100% .


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That is a gorgeous piraya!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats how it starts, good luck getting rid of it.

Why the lights on so much, fish sleep better with the lights off


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Good looking Piraya, great colouring, love the "yellow belly".


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Miss my pygo shoal!!! Nice looking fish


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

you only have 2 fish?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a beauty of a piraya you have there.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Dolphinswin said:


> you only have 2 fish?


ur an idiot . why would i only have 2 fish? does it look like a full tank shot?

go swim with dolphins


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

marco said:


> you only have 2 fish?


ur an idiot . why would i only have 2 fish? does it look like a full tank shot?

go swim with dolphins
[/quote]
No it looks dirty as hell, and the glare sucks. Why the F would we want to see a pic of a single fish and not the others? Go eat a McChicken double cheese burger and come post another vid.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> you only have 2 fish?


ur an idiot . why would i only have 2 fish? does it look like a full tank shot?

go swim with dolphins
[/quote]
No it looks dirty as hell, and the glare sucks. Why the F would we want to see a pic of a single fish and not the others? Go eat a McChicken double cheese burger and come post another vid.
[/quote]

Because his one fish is worth more then your four?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

love the colour of that piraya


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That is one beautiful fish and Dolphins needs to f off.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin is starting to become a burr in everyone's saddle on this site


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes he is. He says he will never leave. If he gets himself banned he will have no choice.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

marilynmonroe said:


> Dolphinswin is starting to become a burr in everyone's saddle on this site


















@ marco nice piraya btw, it has amazing colors


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> Dolphinswin is starting to become a burr in everyone's saddle on this site


















@ marco nice piraya btw, it has amazing colors








[/quote]


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

No comment on Dolphin. rather not waste my time.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

piraya looks great man...im starting to get that algea sh*t on my sand as well...any pointers on getting rid of it successfully?


----------

